# List Your Health Problems!



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have mild asthma and astigmatism in both eyes!

Hows about you!?!?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY interesting and original thread!

Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder

Hip goes out from time to time

Arthritis in my fingers

Left shoulder messed up from being decoy for attack dog training

Several allergies: pollen, apples, peyote, cats and pears


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder


Wow you actually have that? Iv'e never known anyone with it before. What is it that you do..I mean how does it affect your day to day life? I don't mean to probe, but i'm just curious and find it interesting.


> Several allergies: pollen, apples, *peyote*, cats and pears


Peyote lol I would have loved to have seen the first time you figured out you were allergic! I'm sure theres a great story behind that one!

I have problems with my heart, which really sucks since I play alot of sports. It's not bad now though, but if it gets bad I have a heart rate monitor I need to wear when I play sports so I can keep track of myself and watch I don't overdo it. 
No biggie :nod:


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Im lazy??

more to come... to lazy to list right now


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nothing yet, but I'm getting tired of the voices, so I might hit my doctor up soon. Skulls constantly boiling on my stove stinks up the house something feirce!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Asthma, psoriasis on my ankle, bad knee and an aching body!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

asthma(although it has tailed off as i have grown older). I can work out without an inhaler most times, which is really nice. I had difficulty with physical activity when i was younger.

other than that...i have a skin condition on my face that causes the skin to be red and really dry. can't remember what it is called, but it gets bad when i dont shave for awhile. it is really annoying. It is similar to dandruff but on the face.

Allergies for some fall weeds...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ same with my Asthma
i have ADD as well. 
and osgood slaughters (sp) disease in my knee


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

paranoid schizophrenia and social anxiety


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Nothing that I can think of now. Chronic alcoholism maybe?









I'm sure if I ever got off the couch and had healthcare they would find alot of sh*t, though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Odd pains here and there chest back probably from smoking.
I suffer from panic/anxiety, havn't worked in three months.
Last but no least just a week ago I was diognosed as being bipolar, which explains
everything else.

It's not too bad other than the severe moodswings, no real thoughts of suicide
just feels like I'm waiting to be further diognosed with a criticle illness or something.

I'm on some new candy and off the street drugs, weed. So far it's working very well.
As loooong assss III TAAKKE IITTT EVERRY DAYYYYY.

Other than that I'm alllllllllllllll good.









It took alot for me to post this but I did it.

Great idea for a thread speakyourmind.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I have Huntington's, but I'm to nervous to get tested.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

febsalien said:


> I think I have Huntington's, but I'm to nervous to get tested.


 GO GET CHECKED OUT!
I realize that it's easier said than done, but once you know/or not
You can start all the necessary meds or treatments. Good Luck with it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I have good health. Only real problem is I have back spasms because my disc pitches a nerve.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I get really bad Migraines Now and then. Half the time i have to sit in a dark room, or try and go to sleep, just to make it wear off.

I think i need my eyes tested.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

couple ruptured and bulged disks in my back from football, and some allergies that just popped up in the last few years.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Small penis


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i have seasonal allergies, and im allergic to cats and peanuts

also in boot camp they told me i have G6PD deficiency which is some genetic blood disorder

and i was diagnosed with ADD when i was 14, but to be honest i dont think add is real


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

asthma, acne kedinosis nachea (basically i get a few bumps now and then on the back of my neck above my hairline)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Mental Health Problems:

Paranoia
Forgetfulness
Occasional Flashbacks
Cognitive Social Anxiety
Mild OCD
ADHD

Verbal Health Problems:

Diaherreha of the Mouth

Physical Health Problems:

Near-sighted
Broken fist


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> > Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
> 
> 
> *Wow you actually have that? Iv'e never known anyone with it before.* What is it that you do..I mean how does it affect your day to day life? I don't mean to probe, but i'm just curious and find it interesting.
> ...


You kidding?
It's about the most common disorder in the country... you'd be surprised.
You know people with it, I assure you... they just don't broadcast it.

As for what I do... I'm not one of these really wacked cases... but I do find myself obsessing on order... I feel the impulse to straighten things all the time... like if a book is sitting on the table... I'll reach over and straighten it so that it's lined up with the edge of the table... if there is a pencil near it it has to be perfectly parallel with the book, etc.

When I go shopping, I place articles on the conveyer with all the labels facing the same way... equally spaced, etc.
Counting... going throught the alphabet in my mind, etc.

I'm taking a medication called "Lexapro" which pretty much has eradicated most symptoms... but I still find myself doing them out of habit that has been formed from a lifetime of having this.
To be honest, there is an upside... being in the cleaning industry for example... and my attention to detail is meticulous.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bone spur in right shoulder, and I think I have arthritis, I'm getting it checked this week.
Myopia. Other than that I am ok. Not bad for a 24 year old.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

3 bulged disk in my back and one herniated disk. Pinched nerve and syatic nerve problems. Add a 9 inch surgical scar on my torso from a car wreck. Other then that I am good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, by the looks of things so far... we're all a bunch of friggin' invalids!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ADD


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

insomnia


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> > Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
> 
> 
> *Wow you actually have that? Iv'e never known anyone with it before.* What is it that you do..I mean how does it affect your day to day life? I don't mean to probe, but i'm just curious and find it interesting.
> ...


You kidding?
It's about the most common disorder in the country... you'd be surprised.
You know people with it, I assure you... they just don't broadcast it.

As for what I do... I'm not one of these really wacked cases... *but I do find myself obsessing on order... I feel the impulse to straighten things all the time... like if a book is sitting on the table... I'll reach over and straighten it so that it's lined up with the edge of the table... if there is a pencil near it it has to be perfectly parallel with the book, etc.

When I go shopping, I place articles on the conveyer with all the labels facing the same way... equally spaced, etc.
Counting... going throught the alphabet in my mind, etc.*
I'm taking a medication called "Lexapro" which pretty much has eradicated most symptoms... but I still find myself doing them out of habit that has been formed from a lifetime of having this.
To be honest, there is an upside... being in the cleaning industry for example... and my attention to detail is meticulous.
[/quote]

Please don't take what I say the wrong way, but are you autistic? It's just that I work with kids that are HIGH on the autistic spectrum and the majority of them dispay that behaviour. for example one kid can't walk threw the kitchen without straightening the coffee, tea and sugar jars so that they are in a perfect line and the lids have to be on the right way. And they have to be lined against the wall, with the sugar jar placed right next to the cooker. And then the majority of the time he has to then slap someone round the face which im sure you dont do lol

My own medical problems
I have torn some flesh in my back playing rugby, which still causes the occasional pain 3 years later.
Broke my right arm at the elbow playing football (soccer to you americans) and broke my right wrist playing football (soccer) and both breaks still cause me pain occasionally when i'm doing physical stuff.
I think I suffer from ADHD but i'v never been checked for it and to be honest I dont want to be, I'v got where I am without the benefit of being given a free ride because of it and i'm quite happy to continue that way


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well let me get a few of then off my chest first my body don't produce cal, ya ive had freak out's 4 times in my life ware i just start shaking like a seziure like almost in a coma i am a member on only 22 in the world that has this problem cal goes through is like a funnel i also have to take a lot of pills plus i farm so i bought a few female goats and a buck ,, cheepest way to get all the dariy i need we well talk about my mental problems later iam feeling to good now by polor...... when umfeeling good um good so lets not get into that


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

plus if i don't get bull snakes auto graph um gonna crash,,,,, your like elivs to me bull


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranhasrule: (quote)

When I go shopping, I place articles on the conveyer with all the labels facing the same way... equally spaced, etc.
Counting... going throught the alphabet in my mind, etc.[/b]
I'm taking a medication called "Lexapro" which pretty much has eradicated most symptoms... but I still find myself doing them out of habit that has been formed from a lifetime of having this.
To be honest, there is an upside... being in the cleaning industry for example... and my attention to detail is meticulous.
[/quote]

Please don't take what I say the wrong way, but are you autistic? It's just that I work with kids that are HIGH on the autistic spectrum and the majority of them *dispay* that behaviour. *f*or example one kid can't walk *threw* the kitchen without straightening the coffee, tea and sugar jars so that they are in a perfect line and the lids have to be on the right way. And they have to be lined against the wall*,* with the sugar jar placed right next to the cooker. And then the majority of the time he has to then slap someone round the face which im sure you dont do *(Period?) *lol

My own medical problems
I have torn some flesh in my back playing rugby, which still causes the occasional pain 3 years later.
Broke my right arm at the elbow playing football (soccer to you *a*mericans) and broke my right wrist playing football (soccer) and both breaks still cause me pain occasionally when *i'*m doing physical stuff.
I think I suffer from ADHD but i'v *(I've?)* never been checked for it and to be honest I dont want to be, I'v *(I've?) *got *(Gotten to?)*where I am without the benefit of being given a free ride because of it and i'm *(I'm?) *quite happy to continue that way*(Period?)*
[/quote]

Please don't take what I say the wrong way, but are you retarded? It's just that I used to be a coach for the Special Olympics, and I worked with kids that were HIGH on the Down's Syndrome spectrum and the majority of them spelled simple words almost as poorly as you do.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

golden tasse;ls

dude help me your my hero

um fuckin high of life and um stoned


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

cueball said:


> golden tasse;ls
> 
> dude help me your my hero
> 
> um fuckin high of life and um stoned


Wasn't talking to you dude, I was responding to Piranhasrule's post asking me if I was autistic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Malaria


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.

put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change

Picture yourself overseas in a foreign land, not knowing if you will make it home to see your first born.

BTW... my PUSITIS is aching me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Dude, what crawled up your ass?

This thread has nothing to do with growing balls, feeling sorry for oneself or soldiers overseas.

You feeling alright?

Perhaps it's the "Pusitis."


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

the clap


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Lol, chomp, are you in the military? I wouldn't have guessed! I did meet one guy last month who had a similar attitude that you have, gave me a rant like just did. He was a cook in Iraq.

I'm glad my friends who were actually in the sh*t do not talk like this to people.

You are a p*ssy.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Lol, chomp, are you in the military? I wouldn't have guessed! I did meet one guy last month who had a similar attitude that you have, gave me a rant like just did. He was a cook in Iraq.

I'm glad my friends who were actually in the sh*t do not talk like this to people.

You are a p*ssy.
[/quote]

Chomp puts his life on the line every day, only he does it in the USA.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mild OCD
Depression/anxioty
kidney stones
Rectal fistula (just had surgery for it)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Lol, chomp, are you in the military? I wouldn't have guessed! I did meet one guy last month who had a similar attitude that you have, gave me a rant like just did. He was a cook in Iraq.

I'm glad my friends who were actually in the sh*t do not talk like this to people.

You are a p*ssy.
[/quote]

Chomp puts his life on the line every day, only he does it in the USA.
[/quote]

We all put our lives on the line every day.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I have hypertension, hyperlipidemia (very high bad cholesterol), and severe obstructive sleep apnea. I have my blood pressure and cholesterol controlled with medicines, and I sleep with a CPAP machine to keep my airways open.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


you forgot anger issues


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

so for thepast 2 days after i eat a few hours later i have severe stomach pain and it wont go away until i barf. any ideas?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Lol, chomp, are you in the military? I wouldn't have guessed! I did meet one guy last month who had a similar attitude that you have, gave me a rant like just did. He was a cook in Iraq.

I'm glad my friends who were actually in the sh*t do not talk like this to people.

You are a p*ssy.
[/quote]

Chomp puts his life on the line every day, only he does it in the USA.
[/quote]

We all put our lives on the line every day.
[/quote]

For other humans? and not our own selfish greed? FALSE...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> so for thepast 2 days after i eat a few hours later i have severe stomach pain and it wont go away until i barf. any ideas?


sounds like a virus, maybe stomach flu (dont take my word for it just throwing it out there) if it keeps up i would see a doctor.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Lol, chomp, are you in the military? I wouldn't have guessed! I did meet one guy last month who had a similar attitude that you have, gave me a rant like just did. He was a cook in Iraq.

I'm glad my friends who were actually in the sh*t do not talk like this to people.

You are a p*ssy.
[/quote]

Chomp puts his life on the line every day, only he does it in the USA.
[/quote]

We all put our lives on the line every day.
[/quote]

For other humans? and not our own selfish greed? FALSE...
[/quote]

I'm referring to walking down the street, driving a car, crossing the road... all these things put our lives on the line every single day.

Not for greed, but just in an exercising of our daily activities.

Besides, what the hell does Chomp do... is he a policeman? Fireman?
I did my time in the military... and I never got a single "Thank you" from anybody.

f*ck the "Hero" sh*t.
We all choose our paths and should do so without expecting to be put on a pedestal for it.

Anyway... this has been a pretty good run of derailing... if ya want to start a thread where poice, firefighters and military personnel whine for "Thank yous..." then start one.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> what kind of hypochondriac thread is this.... people need to grow some balls and stop feeling sorry for themselves.
> 
> put yourself in a soldiers boots...for a change
> 
> ...


Lol, chomp, are you in the military? I wouldn't have guessed! I did meet one guy last month who had a similar attitude that you have, gave me a rant like just did. He was a cook in Iraq.

I'm glad my friends who were actually in the sh*t do not talk like this to people.

You are a p*ssy.
[/quote]

Chomp puts his life on the line every day, only he does it in the USA.
[/quote]

We all put our lives on the line every day.
[/quote]

For other humans? and not our own selfish greed? FALSE...
[/quote]

I'm referring to walking down the street, driving a car, crossing the road... all these things put our lives on the line every single day.

Not for greed, but just in an exercising of our daily activities.

Besides, what the hell does Chomp do... is he a policeman? Fireman?
I did my time in the military... and I never got a single "Thank you" from anybody.

f*ck the "Hero" sh*t.
We all choose our paths and should do so without expecting to be put on a pedestal for it.

Anyway... this has been a pretty good run of derailing... if ya want to start a thread where poice, firefighters and military personnel whine for "Thank yous..." then start one.
[/quote]

^^^:nod:

A few months ago I fell and hit my head bad and broke my foot. I started haveing BAD panic attacks. That is the worst thing ever! I thought I was going crazy, and almost got vaporacted by my doctor! I have friends that have panic attacks and never thought it could be that bad. I wouldnt wish them on my worst enemy!

Oh ya I'm doing fine now my g/f helped me get through it and I feel much better now. Without my g/f's help I would have been locked up and might still be there. Every once in a while I feel a little weird but I try to think happy thoughts and it seems to pass, but it was the worst two months of my life!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah man, a good concussion can 'rattle your cage' for awhile!
I've had a few concussions... and have experienced similar for a time afterward.

I'm hoping they will pass for you soon.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

My body produces a little too much adrenaline.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Piranha man, I was drunk when I posted that, it was 1.15 in the morning and grammar wasn't really a concern. I wasn't trying to start anything, just noticed you displayed autistic behaviours. Everybody does in some shape or form e.g. Having to put the cap back on the toothpaste, or not being able to step on cracks on the pavement.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

astigmatism (supposedly fixed with lazer eye surgery)
busted ass knee (now that its getting cold it is giving me problems again
bad back (due to hockey injury)
flatulence (god damn!)
apparently i talk in my sleep. just found that out this weekend from my gf. supposedly i had a one sided conversation with her in my sleep.lol
pronating feet
three concussions (2 from hockey, one from rugby) has defintely affected my memory
allergies


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Please don't take what I say the wrong way, but are you retarded? It's just that I used to be a coach for the Special Olympics, and I worked with kids that were HIGH on the Down's Syndrome spectrum and the majority of them spelled simple words almost as poorly as you do.


Hey PR...Minor spelling mistakes are red rag to a bull for autistic people

You should know that!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

so far so good. few minor injuries the last year due to training, but nothing that hasnt healed 100%.

i guess i could be completely crazy but noone seems to pick up on it so i guess im safe.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm having bad dreams... and I poop a lot.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Puff said:


> astigmatism (supposedly fixed with lazer eye surgery)
> busted ass knee (now that its getting cold it is giving me problems again
> bad back (due to hockey injury)
> flatulence (god damn!)
> ...


Ya I have some Bad sleep probs! Thats how I broke my foot and hit my head. I talk, walk and do elaborate things in my sleep. I almost burned down our house a few years ago! The best I can tell from sh*t I read is I have night terrors, its like nightmares but REALY real. You cant wake yourself or tell its a dream. When I broke my foot and hit my head I was dreaming the 32inch t.v in our room (that sit on top a tall dresser) was about to fall on my g/f as she was walking by. So I jump out of bed to catch it and hit the side of my foot on the corner of one dresser and spun around and fell backwards hitting the back of my head on the corner of the other dresser! It gets so bad I am scared to go to sleep sometimes.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> I'm having bad dreams... and I poop a lot.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> astigmatism (supposedly fixed with lazer eye surgery)
> busted ass knee (now that its getting cold it is giving me problems again
> bad back (due to hockey injury)
> flatulence (god damn!)
> ...


Ya I have some Bad sleep probs! Thats how I broke my foot and hit my head. I talk, walk and do elaborate things in my sleep. I almost burned down our house a few years ago! The best I can tell from sh*t I read is I have night terrors, its like nightmares but REALY real. You cant wake yourself or tell its a dream. When I broke my foot and hit my head I was dreaming the 32inch t.v in our room (that sit on top a tall dresser) was about to fall on my g/f as she was walking by. So I jump out of bed to catch it and hit the side of my foot on the corner of one dresser and spun around and fell backwards hitting the back of my head on the corner of the other dresser! It gets so bad I am scared to go to sleep sometimes.
[/quote]

i suffer from occasional night terrors. sometimes from odd (but terrifying) dreams, other times with flashbacks to a few f*cked up things ive seen/been through.

this weekend i apparently slapped my gf on the shoulder and said "sarah...the time!!...fix the time...*mumble mumble mumble*" then she said "what the f*ck are you talking about?" to which i replied more about the time, and some other incoherent stuff. she started talking to me asking wtf i was going on about...but to no avail.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Please don't take what I say the wrong way, but are you retarded? It's just that I used to be a coach for the Special Olympics, and I worked with kids that were HIGH on the Down's Syndrome spectrum and the majority of them spelled simple words almost as poorly as you do.


Hey PR...Minor spelling mistakes are red rag to a bull for autistic people

You should know that!
[/quote]

Hey Devon... did you realize that there are precisely 80 characters in your post? (Not including spaces of course...)

80 letters in your post.
80 letters in your post.
80 letters in your post.

Of course... there's supposed to be 5 cheese balls with dinner...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm an excellent driver. 
I'm an excellent driver. 
I'm an excellent driver.

It's a 1949 Buick Roadmaster. Straight 8. Fireball 8. Only 8,985 production models. Dad lets me drive slow on the driveway. But not on Monday, definitely not on Monday.

Ray, all airlines have crashed at one time or another, that doesn't mean that they are not safe.

QANTAS. QANTAS never crashed.

QANTAS?

Never crashed.

Oh that's gonna do me a lot of good because QANTAS doesn't fly to Los Angeles out of Cincinnati, you have to get to Melbourne! Melbourne, Australia in order to get the plane that flies to Los Angeles!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> 
> ...












Excellent!

And exactly what was going through my head!

Thanks to Piranhasrule... I've come to the realization that I'm autistic!









Thank you Piranhasrule... for your incredible, on-target diagnosis!
And to think that all along I had no idea that I was autistic!

(Dumbfuckin'idiot...) Oh my god... did I just say that??? God, my autism is out of control!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Bad back when I was working at UPS. And a F*CKED up right leg from a damn forklift at work.. Some of you seen pictures... and im still freakin recovering from it...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> 
> ...












Excellent!

And exactly what was going through my head!

Thanks to Piranhasrule... I've come to the realization that I'm autistic!









Thank you Piranhasrule... for your incredible, on-target diagnosis!
And to think that all along I had no idea that I was autistic!

(Dumbfuckin'idiot...) Oh my god... did I just say that??? God, my autism is out of control!








[/quote]

autism or tourettes?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

146 fuckin' sticks.

146 fuckin' sticks.

146 fuckin' sticks.

Of course there's supposed to be 5 motherfuckin' cheese balls with dinner...

That cocksuckin' fuckin' f****t Wapner is on in 5 minutes...

- Looks like a little of both...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> 
> ...












Excellent!

And exactly what was going through my head!

Thanks to Piranhasrule... I've come to the realization that I'm autistic!









Thank you Piranhasrule... for your incredible, on-target diagnosis!
And to think that all along I had no idea that I was autistic!

(Dumbfuckin'idiot...) Oh my god... did I just say that??? God, my autism is out of control!








[/quote]

Easy..

Were you seriously actually offended when he suggested you had symptoms of autism ?

It didn't sound to me like his suggestion was mean-spirited.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think hes confusing autism with turrets too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say "Offended..." just seemed like a pretty retarded remark.

I mean seriously... autism? C'mon. 
Anywho, enough on that... back to the thread...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I've had two hernias and as an infant I had open heart surgery for a coarctation of the aorta.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I've got a mild case of psoriasis on my wrists which comes and goes, and cleaned out one knuckle while swapping sprockets on my motorcycle, that's it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


ok sorry i ment: Tourette's..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> VERY interesting and original thread!
> 
> Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder
> 
> ...


holy sh*t, your allergic to peyote??????
that sucks man, i dont think i know anyone else that is allergic to that


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I developed an allergy to it over a short period of time.

About 8 years ago I was doing it pretty frequently.
I tripped in the desert, at the Grand Canyon, home, at the shore of a lake one night by a campfire...

The second to the last time I did it I noticed a minor to moderate allergic reaction, and the very last time I did it, my throat closed up on me.

That's cool though, because I really don't have any desire to do it again... learned lots from the experiences I had... done with it.

I do highly recommend it though as a mind and consciousness expander!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ I developed an allergy to it over a short period of time.
> 
> About 8 years ago I was doing it pretty frequently.
> I tripped in the desert, at the Grand Canyon, home, at the shore of a lake one night by a campfire...
> ...


its legal here in canada......i will say no more, but i am on a path towards being on a journey


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

joey said:


> ^^ I developed an allergy to it over a short period of time.
> 
> About 8 years ago I was doing it pretty frequently.
> I tripped in the desert, at the Grand Canyon, home, at the shore of a lake one night by a campfire...
> ...


its legal here in canada......i will say no more, but i am on a path towards being on a journey








[/quote]

Yeah, it's legal in Oregon too.

It certainly is a journey, that's for sure.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

alcoholism,paranoia, thats it


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

ronzz said:


> alcoholism,paranoia, thats it


Same here







isnt it the best thing ever?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TobiasRieper said:


> alcoholism,paranoia, thats it


Same here







isnt it the best thing ever?








[/quote]

So what are you insinuating... that I'm an alcoholic?
That's what you guys are implying, aren't you?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> alcoholism,paranoia, thats it


Same here







isnt it the best thing ever?








[/quote]

So what are you insinuating... that I'm an alcoholic?
That's what you guys are implying, aren't you?
[/quote]

lol good one


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

take lexapro and absynthe

that will make you an entreprenuer


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh: As soon as I noticed that the last one to post was Armac... I laughed as I clicked on the thread 'cause I knew that something really intelligent had recently been posted!









(And no, it won't make you one... but it certainly can help!)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Is 'cause a proper term?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damaged right rotator cuff
addictive personality aka prone to dependency
a few people think i might be bipolar but i haven't been diagnosed.

that's about it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Von Hippel Lindau


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> I'm an excellent driver.
> 
> ...












Excellent!

And exactly what was going through my head!

Thanks to Piranhasrule... I've come to the realization that I'm autistic!









Thank you Piranhasrule... for your incredible, on-target diagnosis!
And to think that all along I had no idea that I was autistic!

(Dumbfuckin'idiot...) Oh my god... did I just say that??? God, my autism is out of control!








[/quote]

Did you actually read what I posted? I simply asked a question and stated that they were autistic traits. At what point did I diagnose you as autistic?
.....
.....
.....
Never?...I thought so (Dumbfuckin'idiot) Sorry seeing as I'm diagnosing people, I'l diagnose myself with tourettes


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Try having eyelashes that curl back into your eyes. The only way to fix it is to have surgery that involves removing a sliver of the eyelid, so the lashes are pulled up and away from the eyes.

Not looking forward to that, at all!

4 years ago - double hernia surgery
last year - surgery on both knees
this year - eye lids
next year - ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

sucks getting old!


----------

